# Ramirez valley



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

Helo,

My name is Eldin. I'm in the aquarium hoby over three years. I had 4-5 small nano aquarium. This is a 45-liter, 11 months old. Basically I have plants that are available in my environment, low and high. Adding fluent nutrition and co2. I had some problems with algae, due to the unstable system, when a fault co2 and lighting part. Now I can not get rid of black algae from eleocharis, I cut them all, but still is there ... There is in small quantities, but it bothers me.

The fish that are in there:
10x Micro Razbora sp. Galaxy
5x Coridoras Juli
3x Ramirez Gold
3x Ramirez Microgeopagos
3x Ramirez Electric Blue
1x Crossocheilus oblongus
1x Aymonier Gold
1x Ancistrus sp.
1x Ancistrus LDA16

2x CPO Crabe
2x Amano Shrimp
3x Helena Sinail
10x Red and Rill Shrimp

There are some photos after yesterday cutting. I have older pictures, if you are interest in it...















































































Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

Very pretty. But in 45 litters... how is the aggression of that many rams? That seems a bit tight. Very interested in the results though.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I didn't know GBR's and corys prefer the same environments? GBR's generally like a temp of 78 I hear and corys like for a fact; 72 to seventy five?... Same with the CPD's. And I do agree with the above commenter about the rams; 20 gallon tank I heard before was a minimum. which I believe is around 75ltrs?


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

ashenwelt said:


> Very pretty. But in 45 litters... how is the aggression of that many rams? That seems a bit tight. Very interested in the results though.


First, sory for bad English.

Yes I know that is a bit thick, but, that's all good works, in addition to problems with algae, but it is because of problems with technique. I agree that many variations Ramirez can cause trouble, but I have them together since they were babies, perhaps becauseof that, all good works. These are fantastic fish.

2 months ago, I added 10 Micro Razbora sp Galaxy, I thought it would be a problem with them, but, they are good frends. I have some video clips, so I set up in the next post ...

Aquarijum is approximately 15gal

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> I didn't know GBR's and corys prefer the same environments? GBR's generally like a temp of 78 I hear and corys like for a fact; 72 to seventy five?... Same with the CPD's. And I do agree with the above commenter about the rams; 20 gallon tank I heard before was a minimum. which I believe is around 75ltrs?


I read a lot of the requirements of the fish, though they all have approximate needs. It would be better that the aquarium bigger, but ...

Coridoras Juli were even 5 times tried to spawn, unfortunately unsuccessfully, in a common aquarium it is simply impossible...

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

Here are some links joutube, if you may be able to open:





















Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I would get rid of all but 2 of those rams if not one or so.


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

LikssOn said:


> First, sory for bad English.
> 
> Yes I know that is a bit thick, but, that's all good works, in addition to problems with algae, but it is because of problems with technique. I agree that many variations Ramirez can cause trouble, but I have them together since they were babies, perhaps becauseof that, all good works. These are fantastic fish.
> 
> ...


That combination early is probably why you have had luck. It is surprising though. How old are they? How long were they when you got them?

By the way, 45 liters is just under 12 gallons


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

ashenwelt said:


> That combination early is probably why you have had luck. It is surprising though. How old are they? How long were they when you got them?
> 
> By the way, 45 liters is just under 12 gallons


European measures, yes, you're right, 12 gallons. I do not know exactly how old they were, but they were really small. With me are about 9 months. before I have 12 Ramirez, 3 have jumped out of the tank. More jumped 2 Siyamsis Algar and 7 Amano shrimp. It is possible to have luck. I have a good filter, 520l/h working at max, exchange water 30% every 7 days. The parameters of the water are:
NO³ 50
NO² 0
GH 15
KH 10-15
pH 7,5
TDS 200-300

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

LikssOn said:


> European measures, yes, you're right, 12 gallons. I do not know exactly how old they were, but they were really small. With me are about 9 months. before I have 12 Ramirez, 3 have jumped out of the tank. More jumped 2 Siyamsis Algar and 7 Amano shrimp. It is possible to have luck. I have a good filter, 520l/h working at max, exchange water 30% every 7 days. The parameters of the water are:
> NO³ 50
> NO² 0
> GH 15
> ...


You need a lid

This is gonna sound weird... but those numbers are massively off from what I would aim for to raise Rams. Honestly, you are over stocked. But it is a gorgeous tank.


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

ashenwelt said:


> You need a lid
> 
> This is gonna sound weird... but those numbers are massively off from what I would aim for to raise Rams. Honestly, you are over stocked. But it is a gorgeous tank.


I wanted an aquarium without cover. However, lake or river do not have a roof.

I am aware that there are lots of fish in a small space. I'm still conscientious aquarists, although perhaps the facts show the opposite. With all the money I had, I wanted to make a good tank. Better 12 gallons of quality space, but 30, 40, 50 with plenty of room with poor equipment ...

I will put some other pictures of the earlier, the aquarium is at different stages looked different ...

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Just because you can have an Oscar in a five gallon tank filtered with six hydor canister filters; doesn't mean the fish is happy and it certainly isn't a suitable environment.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like I scared someone off, woooops


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Looks like I scared someone off, woooops


Hi. Haha, you did not frighten me. I'm not exactly the guy who flies when the problems arise, I fight ... I was in some business earlier, so I completely forgot about this. Everything I do, doing it consciously. Maybe I'm overboarding the fish, but maybe I have lucky, so it does not bother them(fish's)...

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok good I was like:
welp what now ??


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Ok good I was like:
> welp what now ??


Everyone grow up 

Dont know what now... Let's continue where we stopped!

My plan is to make a 250-300 liter (65-80 galons) aquarium in the future, but it costs me. This is expensive hoby. 

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

indeed it is


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> indeed it is


That is why I, unfortunately, knowingly "made a mistake"

I wanted to make a good aquarium, with the knowledge I had and the money I had, could not be bigger. Unfortunately, over time, appetites for fish and plants are grew, even though I was maximally squeezed, I again made a crowd inside...

I can only add that I change water every 7 days (40-50%) and adding resources to improve the quality of water, vitamins, ect ...

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Those are the good kind of water changes, fifty percent or a bit more or less. I do fifty percent on all my tanks, I think the majority of people do that.


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Those are the good kind of water changes, fifty percent or a bit more or less. I do fifty percent on all my tanks, I think the majority of people do that.


Becouse of that, i have heltly aquarium 

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## LikssOn (Apr 7, 2017)

I am still here. Some pictures in attachment. First one is since 25.06.2016, other three are from 25.07.2017.






























Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

=D>


----------

